# Swirl marks from mower



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

My GM 1000 is down right now getting service work done. Bad bearing. While it's down I'm using my rotary mower and getting terrible swirl marks in grass. I raised hoc already a little. Any suggestions?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

"Any suggestions?"

Well...I would suggest you not cut your grass that way again, I suppose.

:lol: :nod:


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah.. unfortunately it's all I have at the moment. Dang grass is thick and tuff to cut.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

That's really odd. I would check the blade is not damaged or bent. Double check wheels are all at proper height setting. If it's a smart stow make sure handle bars are locked into proper holes, one side off can twist the deck. That's all I got off the top of my head.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I think the blade is warped. If you're not scalping, then it must be a blade issue. Either that or check that the height is adjusted properly on both sides.


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks @FlaDave .


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

@Austinite it's a Troy built 21" mower and one lever adjusts the hoc on rear, and also one lever adjusts front wheels. I'm going to change out the blade to see if it helps. Thanks


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, I totally agree that you may have an equipment problem. I have never seen a lawn cut in such a wavy pattern.

At the very least, I would check and make sure your blade is not out of balance. That wavy cut pattern is very unusual.

I am betting on a blade that is unbalanced. It looks like it is actually flexing uniformly from being harmonically unbalanced. The wavy pattern repeats itself very often, which would be consistent with the blade rising and falling in a regular pattern....

I am curious what you find out. Please let us know what you ultimately discover is the cause of this.

You may have found a new way to mow - instead of putting down stripes, you may have created a "ride the wave" pattern...!


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

Was definitely a blade and balance issue. The adapter that has the key for motor shaft was broken. Not sure how the blade was still turning with the key missing.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Opie said:


> Was definitely a blade and balance issue. The adapter that has the key for motor shaft was broken. Not sure how the blade was still turning with the key missing.


Mystery solved. Glad you were able to diagnose the problem. :thumbup:


----------

